# (Pedido) Ecualizador estéreo de 5 bandas



## ppaappoo (May 31, 2010)

Hola que tal, estoy buscando un ecualizador estereo de 5 bandas que este todo en una sola placa, osea con potes dobles. Algo como el pre con control de tonos, linea y mic pero solo la parte del ecualizador, busque por todos lados pero siempre hay circuitos mono.

Alguien conoces alguno?

gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jun 20, 2010)

ja tengo uno con potes dobles pero de 12 bandas publicado por la revista radio chasis en 1979 y que utilizaba los CI4136 y todo estaba en una sola placa.
De echo uno de los poco que he visto en forma dual ya que la ventaja de hacer uno para cada canal es darle más vivacidad a la audición, si ambos canales suenan exactamente iguales, no hay imagen estereofonica es lo mismo que poner dos amplis monos cual es el sentido? de echo fijate en equipos comerciales y veras que los controles son independientes para cada canal y lograr dar vivacidad a la audicon con un ecualizador grafico es un verdaero arte, por ejemplo cuando hay dos voces reforzando en un canal cerca de los 3Khz y en el otro un poco más arriba y atenuando en forma opuesta puede darse una sensación de profunidad se destacan las voces y se funden en el aire......
Para ello hay que conocer mucho de audio y tener también muy buen oido


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Jun 23, 2010)

Puedes postear el archivo con todos los datos por favor, ya que es posible utilizar potes sencillos en ves dobles utilizando cables


----------



## KarLos! (Jun 23, 2010)

checa este publicado por tupolev

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-grafico-10-cortes-compacto-13800/

Saludos!


----------



## nutler (Jun 24, 2010)

mira el que este aqui:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-10-bandas-estereo-pcb-pwb-13001/

mira el que esta aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-10-bandas-estereo-pcb-pwb-13001/


----------

